# Enlarger Bulbs



## Parker (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi,

I recently purchased a Jessops 3500 B&W Enlarger off ebay that didn't come with a bulb and have since found out that they have discontinued their production. So I'm stuck with an enlarger minus the all important light source! 

I just wondered if anyone knew:

A) Anywhere that I could get hold of a new Jessops 3500 Enlarger bulb?

B) If there was any 'makeshift' type bulb I could use in the absence of the correct one.

It has a standard Edison Screw 27 fitting (220v - 240v, 100w max)

Hope someone can help

Thanks,

Parker


----------



## Steph (Apr 12, 2007)

Have a look here. They have a small selection of enlarger bulbs. Hope that helps.


----------



## Parker (Apr 12, 2007)

Hey, thanks for the link.  Unfortunatley I have already looked there and I think the bulb I need is the one that says 

*"The Following Lamps are at present                   un-available due to manufacturing difficulties" 

*However, even though my enlarger says MAX 100w, I'm tempted to try the 150w bulb on that site.  Is this a mildly, or seriously stupid idea?


----------



## Steph (Apr 12, 2007)

It might not be very safe to use a 150W bulb. I am not sure.

Alternative links (they don't mention availability):

- Morrisphoto

- Lamps-on-line

Alternatively, you can use any white bulb that fit and that does not have any writing on the glass.


----------



## Flash Harry (Apr 13, 2007)

take the enlarger head apart and modify the electrics to take the normal type 2 pin bulbs it should only mean disconnecting the old light fitting and refit a two pin holder.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Apr 16, 2007)

If it is a standard ES fitting then there are quite a few bulb manufacturers you can turn to. Best thing to do is find a photo store with a darkroom section and ask if they have a bulb. They usually carry spares.
Using one of a higher Wattage is a bad idea as the head will not lose the heat fast enough. When it gets hot, lots of baaad things can happen. You are OK using a bulb of lower Wattage - you will just have to expose your prints for a bit longer.
Try here (US): http://www.freestylephoto.biz/tl_techtips_det.php?id=3&p=2
If you are in the UK just go to Jessops.


----------

